# Lost another 1 1/2 lbs this week



## Carina1962 (Jun 9, 2012)

Have lost another 1 1/2 lbs this week at SW   Have another 3 lbs to go to get my half stone award so i should be able to do it in the next week or 2


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 9, 2012)

Well done carina that's brilliant x


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2012)

Carina well done


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks.  It's going to be a long, slow, hard slog but the main thing is that there is progress happening.  I'm not going to set myself unrealistic targets, will just carry on with it and my thoughts are that this time next year i should be stones lighter which is a huge bonus for me


----------

